# Taylor sale



## shetlandponyluvr (May 1, 2008)

www.taylorponyfarm.com Is anyone else going to be there? My neice & I are planning on going. Lot #1 is a full brother to my mare's sire, so I'm curious to see what he looks like in person.


----------



## Leeana (May 1, 2008)

Hi there ,

Yes, we are going of course




. Hard to believe its next weekend ...time flys. I still have tan lines from last years sale when i got sun burnt



. Anyway, yes we are going and taking our new trailer and its not coming back empty this year



.

I like them all, i have my eye on one or two classic fillys.


----------



## Alex (May 1, 2008)

Lot 38


----------



## SirenFarms (May 2, 2008)

i want lot 13!


----------



## ckmini (May 2, 2008)

Lot 30 could come to my barn any day!





Number 2, 4, 9 could also come and live with me!

I wish I could go and bring my trailer





edited to say that I didn't see 38 at first! wow!


----------



## kaykay (May 2, 2008)

Ill be there!! Im sooo excited. Cant wait to meet everyone


----------

